# [SOLVED] RTL error box: Unable to start driver for HPHipm11.exe (HPHipm11.exe)



## Lydia.a.nader (Aug 5, 2008)

Every time I log on to any of my user accounts this error window pops up:

*"Unable to start driver for HPHipm11.exe (HPHipm11.exe)"*

the heading of the window is RTL (I have no idea what that means!?) and when I say heading I mean when you minimise it thats what it says.

Any help greatly appreciated

Lydia


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: RTL error box: Unable to start driver for HPHipm11.exe (HPHipm11.exe)*

Does it work for the Administrator?
If so, you may need to set up Sharing.
If on a Network, you'll need to set up Permissions.

Instruction on how to do this is available from Start> Help & Support or Control Panel.


----------



## Lydia.a.nader (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: RTL error box: Unable to start driver for HPHipm11.exe (HPHipm11.exe)*

No it comes up on the administrator too.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: RTL error box: Unable to start driver for HPHipm11.exe (HPHipm11.exe)*

Am in a rush, sorry..........look at this.....

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&cc=uk&docname=c00215712&dlc=en&product=15100


----------



## Lydia.a.nader (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: RTL error box: Unable to start driver for HPHipm11.exe (HPHipm11.exe)*

Good idea but none of it worked. I tried before I came on this forum!

Thanks for your help so far though!


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: RTL error box: Unable to start driver for HPHipm11.exe (HPHipm11.exe)*

Hi Lydia
Is this a problem that has just appeared suddenly or has it existed since the printer was first installed?

The only thing that I can suggest is a complete uninstall of drivers, removal of the printer, restart and clean up the disk of old files, restart again and reinstall the printer with every non-microsoft application or service disabled.


----------



## Lydia.a.nader (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: RTL error box: Unable to start driver for HPHipm11.exe (HPHipm11.exe)*

I don't think it has always been there but yeah its been there a long time. It didn't affect the functioning of anything so I wasn't bothered. The only reason I'm trying to get rid of it is because it makes me mum have a go at me. I'll try that... thanks.


----------



## Lydia.a.nader (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: RTL error box: Unable to start driver for HPHipm11.exe (HPHipm11.exe)*

oops meant my*


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: RTL error box: Unable to start driver for HPHipm11.exe (HPHipm11.exe)*

You having any luck?


----------



## Lydia.a.nader (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: RTL error box: Unable to start driver for HPHipm11.exe (HPHipm11.exe)*

SOLVED!!!! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: RTL error box: Unable to start driver for HPHipm11.exe (HPHipm11.exe)*

Hi,
Glad to hear you've sorted it. Well done!
(Now your mum will need to find something else to be grumpy about .....lol).


----------

